

Ask HN: Review my free iphone app which helps you to commit to your startup - cl3m

Check it at: http://appshopper.com/productivity/dont-break-the-chain<p>I hope it helps some hackers to commit daily to their startup or goal!<p>After years of reading JoS forum and HN, I finally managed to build something that could possibly be monetizable. The idea and implementation is quite simple and now start the hardest part: promotion!<p>The good points are :<p>- Catchy name... (Don't Break The Chain!)<p>- KISS (Doing only one thing and not the kitchen sink)<p>- FREE (Can't beat free, isn't it?)<p>- Should have ads with high click ratio (Nothing to do when the day is checked except clicking ads. User should come back to the app daily)<p>I've submitted to lifehacker and use admob with the maximum ads exchange mode to gain some momentum. What other marketing trick should i do? Some video promotion maybe?<p>PS:Submitting to HN is part of my promotion tricks<p>PSS:I plan to release numbers in a month about install and ads revenue..
======
e1ven
This is the "Seinfeld" method, isn't it?

Nice idea for an application- I've got far too much work on my plate to
install and run it at the moment, but the screenshots look very nice.

I'd certainly be interested in seeing your revenue numbers next month, but a
word of advice- Telling people that you're only submitting it to them as part
of a "promotion trick" makes them less inclined to want to take a look.

LifeHacker might be a good place to talk to, they often run programs like this
as part of a round-up review.

Here's what I'd suggest, first, check to see if they've already done this- If
so, find another plan. If not, you're gold.

1) Find a bunch of other GTD/planning apps for the iphone. Choose the most
popular. Ideally, you should already have this list from your internal
comparisons.

2) Write up one or two sentences about each.

3) Write to LifeHacker and say - I thought it might be useful to have a
comparison of iPhone productivy apps. Here are the X most popular on Google,
plus my own, using the Seinfeld method, which I think you might enjoy.

Submitting Screenshots of all 10 couldn't hurt.

With any luck, you'll have made their life easier, and they'll revise what you
sent into an article.

------
cl3m
clickable url: <http://appshopper.com/productivity/dont-break-the-chain>

